# looking for EOS R samples with "dual pixel" and "craw" settings



## lclevy (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi,

I'm documenting the CR3 file format and crx codec here: https://github.com/lclevy/canon_cr3

Could you please send me EOS R samples with "dual pixel" and "craw"/lossy settings ?
I already have samples with "raw"/lossless settings.
please contact me using [email protected] or with twitter @lorenzo2472

Kind regards
Laurent


----------



## lclevy (Oct 16, 2018)

Thanks to Mark (www.instagram.com/mcclellandphoto) for providing me samples, I updated my CR3 specifications.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 16, 2018)

I switched to RAW from CRAW after noting the difference, the CRAW images do not stand up to pixel peeping me.


----------



## Act444 (Oct 17, 2018)

What's the difference you're seeing between them? I'd be curious. DPReview did a brief overview/comparison of the two formats and only found differences when the files were pushed roughly 3+ stops in post...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 17, 2018)

Act444 said:


> What's the difference you're seeing between them? I'd be curious. DPReview did a brief overview/comparison of the two formats and only found differences when the files were pushed roughly 3+ stops in post...


The fine detail just wasn't there. I thought something was wrong with my lens, then I switched to just plain raw and the detail came back as I was used to from my 5D MK IV. You would never see it in a print, only 1:1. I may do a more carefully controlled trial, but I see no real point right now, I've been happy with the standard RAW since changing back.


----------



## lclevy (Oct 18, 2018)

raw is lossless, like CR2 (https://github.com/lclevy/libcraw2/blob/master/docs/cr2_lossless.pdf). 
craw is lossy.
CR3 raw and craw is using wavelet compression, like CRM movie compression


----------

